

ThoughtLeadr announces partnership with Imgur - Shakakai
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/13/thoughtleadr/

======
ndaugherty18
What range of sites are they going for? Do they consider blogs and news sites
like CNN to be "Social Media"?

~~~
ryb
The company is pretty focused at this point on the discussions that internet
users are having online, which may happen in blogs (and their comments) and
social news/link-sharing sites. We're especially aiming to be a platform for
emerging social sites.

------
shassinger
Nice work Thoughtleadr!

